# Wie bekomme ich eine Transition für alle Objekte  zum stoppen?



## k0mpliziert_x3 (29. Jan 2020)

Hallo, ich habe eine TranslateTransition erstellt für mein Spiel (ähnlich wie ZTYPE) - wo Wörter im Spielfeld von oben nach unten sich bewegen. Jetzt ist mein Problem, dass ich für jedes Wort eine eigene TranslateTransition durch die untenstehende Methode erstelle - und ich möchte, dass wenn ein Wort am Ende angekommen ist - das alle Wörter stehen bleiben. Aber das funktioniert leider nicht. 

Die angezeigten Wörter sind diejenigen die im Spielfeld angezeigt werden. 


```
public TranslateTransition fall;
    
    public void letWordFallDown(Wort wort) {
        fall = new TranslateTransition();
        fall.setDuration(Duration.seconds(10));
        fall.setToX(Math.random()*450);
        fall.setToY(580);
        fall.setNode(spielView.aktuellesWortView.getWortPane());
        fall.play();
        fall.setOnFinished(event -> {
            for (int i = 0; i < angezeigtWorte.size(); i++) {
                Wort wort1 = angezeigtWorte.get(i);
                stopWordfallDown(wort1);
            
                System.out.println("Angezeigte Worte: " + wort1.getGanzeswort() );
            }
            System.out.println("Öffne GameOverView");
        });

        System.out.println("Transition: "+ fall.toString());
    }

    public void stopWordfallDown(Wort wort){
        fall.stop();
    }
```


----------



## k0mpliziert_x3 (29. Jan 2020)

also angezeigteWorte ist eine Liste - in der ich die Wörter rein tue, die die Methode letWordfalldown aufruft


----------

